# Hyatt Highlands Inn Carmel - Pricing



## whathowmuch (Oct 26, 2014)

Just got out of a TS purchase direct from developer.

Still would like to purchase a Hyatt TS.  I think they have good properties, though few, and excellent reputation for service.

I'm currently looking at a unit in Carmel for ~$9K.  I can stay there for the fixed week or exchange for 2200 points. $9K includes about $1300 in closing cost.  

It's considerably less than what I paid before and the points are more.

We've never been to Carmel, but I've read all the reviews and am looking forward to staying there.  We live ~4.5 hours away.

What're the going price right now for Hyatt points?  Think with this price point it'll pass ROFR?


----------



## ondeadlin (Oct 26, 2014)

That's a good price for a diamond week - and most folks around here would tell you that a diamond week is the best purchase because it gives you the most flexibility.  They typically go for $9000 and up, plus closing.  The annual fees at Carmel are probably average for the system, maybe a little higher than most, but not much (and certainly lower than what the annual fees will be in Hawaii).

No one has heard of Hyatt exercising its right of first refusal in years.  I know a friend who paid $6,000 for a diamond week and it sailed through ROFR.  BTW, there should not be $1,300 in closing costs.  There's a $500 fee to Hyatt and then closing should cost somewhere between $200 and $450, depending on who is doing it.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Oct 26, 2014)

*Hyatt purchase*

We just bought a week at Hyatt Pinon Pointe 2,000 pts for $8,000 and had slightly lower closing costs but not significantly a little under 1,000. I am happy with it. Our 30 day wait on First Right of Refusal has passed . We were holding our breaths but had been told that Hyatt does not often exercise their right. It's not in their market plan. Prior to this we had bought from the developer paid 2,600 more for 1/3 of the points. Luckily we joined TUG in time to get out of the deal!!! 
As you can tell we are incredibly excited!! I would have paid 9,000 for 2,200 pts. That sounds pretty typical. We bid on a 2,200 pt resale at Pinon Pointe that we later found out had already sold for 13000 to the owner's neighbor.If you bid too low then there is a greater chance that Hyatt would exirecise their FROR.


----------



## whathowmuch (Oct 26, 2014)

Tucson traveler said:


> We just bought a week at Hyatt Pinon Pointe 2,000 pts for $8,000 and had slightly lower closing costs but not significantly a little under 1,000. I am happy with it. Our 30 day wait on First Right of Refusal has passed . We were holding our breaths but had been told that Hyatt does not often exercise their right. It's not in their market plan. Prior to this we had bought from the developer paid 2,600 more for 1/3 of the points. Luckily we joined TUG in time to get out of the deal!!!
> As you can tell we are incredibly excited!! I would have paid 9,000 for 2,200 pts. That sounds pretty typical. We bid on a 2,200 pt resale at Pinon Pointe that we later found out had already sold for 13000 to the owner's neighbor.If you bid too low then there is a greater chance that Hyatt would exirecise their FROR.



Tucson, looks like we both have a similar experience.  

Here's the breakdown of the $1300:

recording/escrow fees of $525 
admin fee $249 
Hyatt Resort transfer fee.  $500 

Reasonable?


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Oct 26, 2014)

*Hyatt*

I am not sure what our breakdown is, total was around $1,000. We should get our closing statement in a week. I too was told by someone on the forum that we should only pay 500 but we searched for awhile and everyone seemed to charge more than that. I am a newbie so probably am not the best resource. I am pretty thrilled with our deal though so even if I paid 500 extra, it was worth it. There are not a lot of re-sales that we have found for 2,000 or 2,200 pts. We too can drive to Sedona in 4 hrs so wanted to buy there. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## piyooshj (Mar 6, 2015)

whathowmuch said:


> Tucson, looks like we both have a similar experience.
> 
> recording/escrow fees of $525
> admin fee $249
> ...



I am not hyatt expert but what I have seen in ebay and other posts your escrow fees seems to be 75-100 more and adming fee of 250 is a junk fee. Removing this two you are under 1000 which most of others are alluding to. HTH


----------



## piyooshj (Mar 7, 2015)

Found this on ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hyatt-HIGLA...172?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e627cabc


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Here is a list of Hyatt Highlands/Carmel from myresortnetwork.com

http://www.myresortnetwork.com/Timeshares-for-sale/Carmel/California/Hyatt-Highlands-Inn/


If you find one through Paradise, ask for Jean Thoms. She is honest and professional as is Angie Edwards from Fidelity. This has been my experience with them thus far. I've been very satisfied.



0


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 11, 2015)

We used Angie for ours and she is quite good and has a large inventory


----------



## whathowmuch (Mar 14, 2015)

Tucson traveler said:


> We used Angie for ours and she is quite good and has a large inventory



Interesting.  I used Angie at Fidelity and she charged me that $249 admin fee.

I'd say she's Ok.   A few times, she wouldn't return my calls.


----------

